# 1/32 zero canopy....



## r2800doublewasp (Sep 7, 2009)

2 years ago I built a revell 1/32 A6M5 zero as my first model with a friend. Unfortunately, we lost the canopy so we replaced it with a me 109 canopy. Now I want to display it and put the correct canopy on. Does anyone know if/where I can get a spare one one???


----------



## kgambit (Sep 8, 2009)

You _should_ be able to order a replacement canopy for free from Revell _ if_ the kit is still in production. Replacement parts for discontinued kits can not be ordered. Be prepared to wait for at least 2 months and likely 3. 

Failing that, you might be able to get a vacuform replacement from Squadron Mail Order.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks!! I will try getting one from Squadron....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2009)

Might even be able to get the Tamiya canopy?


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Sep 10, 2009)

I guess I will that because I didnt have any luck with Squadron....


----------

